# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Θηλυκό περιστέρι ταχυδρόμος

## RacingPigeon

Στα παρακάτω link μπορείτε να δείτε το θηλυκό περιστέρι ταχυδρόμος στο οποίο αναφέρομαι στις* μικρές αγγελίες* -> *χαρίζω - ζητάω άλλα ζώα* του forum (Αρσενικό περιστέρι ταχυδρόμος).

----------


## RacingPigeon

Σε ευχαριστώ lagreco69 για την περαιτέρω επεξεργασία ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανεμορφο και εντυπωσιακοτατο περιστερι.
Να το χαιρεσται,και με το καλο ενας ομορφος αντρας...  :winky:

----------


## RacingPigeon

γεια σου Ευθύμη, χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Τον εχεις βασιλια... πολυ περιποιημενο...!!!!  Μπραβο..  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ειναι πανεμορφος....!!!!!!!!

τι sms και βλακειες...........

----------


## olga

Να το χαίρεσαι! Πολύ ομορφο!

----------


## RacingPigeon

μάλλον βασίλισσα ... είναι θηλυκό ::

----------


## RacingPigeon

thanx Χρυσαυγή

----------


## Efthimis98

Αλλαξες ονομα;   ::

----------


## RacingPigeon

τι εννοείς sms ;

----------


## RacingPigeon

Ναι, ζήτησα κάτι *πιο αντιπροσωπευτικό*_ για μένα_.

Βλέπεις όταν έκανα εγγραφή δεν το σκέφτηκα και πολύ, πιο πολύ για πλάκα, αλλά μου αρέσει που βρίσκομαι εδώ...  ::

----------


## RacingPigeon

είναι πανέμορφη...!!!!....ήθελες να πεις.... 

παίδες δεν με παρακολουθήτε ....διαβάστε τι γράφω πάνω από τις φώτο....είναι θηλυκό περιστέρι..... ::

----------


## Efthimis98

> είναι πανέμορφη...!!!!....ήθελες να πεις.... 
> 
> παίδες δεν με παρακολουθήτε ....διαβάστε τι γράφω πάνω από τις φώτο....είναι θηλυκό περιστέρι.....


.... και στον τιτλο !!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ναι μπερδευτηκα κωστα........ 

για το sms εννοω για τα μυνηματα που στελνουμε μεσω κινητων...

----------


## Ρία

ααα!! το εχεις παρουσιάσει βλέπω!!!! πανέμορφο να σου ζήσει και ελπίζω να βρεθεί αυτό που ζητάς!

----------


## RacingPigeon

παιδιά, ακόμα δε βρήκα αρσενικό για την περιστέρα μου,  :sad: 

κάποια στιγμή συνεννοήθηκα με κάποιον από αγγελία, αλλά εδώ και αρκετές μέρες δεν έχω νέα του ::

----------


## RacingPigeon

yes, yes, yes  :Happy0064: 

ο τύπος από την αγγελία επικοινώνησε ξανά μαζί μου, απλά καθυστέρησε. Φαντάζομαι σε 2 εβδομάδες περίπου θα έχω τα περιστέρια που παράγγειλα + 1 έξτρα αρσενικό για την περιστέρα μου.
 Αν όλα πάνε καλά θα λήξω τότε την αγγελία μου και θα σας ανεβάσω φώτο.

 :Happy0045: είμαι μέσα στη τρελή χαρά  :Happy0045:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κώστα να μας δείξεις τα πουλιά όταν με το καλό τα πάρεις...

----------


## RacingPigeon

αυτό σκοπεύω να κάνω φίλε Ιωάννη, 

και όπως είπες, όταν με το καλό τα πάρω, διότι δεν το κρύβω έχω μια μικρή ανησυχία

----------

